# Jeśli nie Gentoo, to co?

## C1REX

Co i dlaczego byście używali, gdyby nie istniało Gentoo?

Pytam z czystej ciekawości.

----------

## axquan

Pewnie PLD, albo Debiana. Tak, te dwie dystrybucje są całkiem fajne, ale...

a) PLD w wersji 2.0 jest mocno niekompletne i mogłyby być problemy z zależnościami

b) W Debianie jest tyle pakietów, że aż strach. Zgodnie z obawami twórców to mnie zniechęciło (dziwne, nie?   :Laughing:  ), ale dużo osób poleca.

No ale to tylko gdybanie, bo przecież Gentoo istnieje (na całe szczęście   :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## ai

debian unstable/exp ( w sumie to adminuje serwer na nim). Dziala tez calkiem spox ale polityka pakietow sux.

----------

## CyriC

Pewnie sprobowalbym FreeBSD.

Ale i tak mam taki zamiar.  :Smile: 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Co i dlaczego byście używali, gdyby nie istniało Gentoo?
> 
> Pytam z czystej ciekawości.

 

W związku z tym, że cały czas używałem Slackware (czasem jakieś odchyły w stronę *BSD), mogę być nieobiektywny ale i powiem tak -> Slackware.

----------

## krzysz

Ja ciągle używam slackware, i freebsd, gentoo jak narazie traktuje jako poligon testowy  :Smile: 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *krzysz wrote:*   

> Ja ciągle używam slackware, i freebsd, gentoo jak narazie traktuje jako poligon testowy 

 

Heh, ja mam slaka jeszcze na serwerze, na domowym mam już tylko Gentoo  :Very Happy:  Wygoda i lenistwo prze ze mnie przemawia ;-D

----------

## krzysz

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

>  *krzysz wrote:*   Ja ciągle używam slackware, i freebsd, gentoo jak narazie traktuje jako poligon testowy  
> 
> Heh, ja mam slaka jeszcze na serwerze, na domowym mam już tylko Gentoo  Wygoda i lenistwo prze ze mnie przemawia ;-D

 

A mnie ciągle jeszcze żal całkowicie pozbywać się slaka z desktopu  :Smile:  Ale gentoo coraz bardziej mi się podoba i chyba w końcu całkowicie się na tą dystrybucje przeniose, muszę sobie tylko zrobić kopie mojego slaka.

----------

## no4b

Ja uzywalbym na 99% FreeBSD. 1% szans muialby pld unstable. Debianowi sid szans nie daje, bo dziala za wolno.

Na jednym serwerku mam jeszcze slackware i spisuje sie ok, na workstacje bym go nie posadzil, bo tez dla mnie jest za wolny.

(dlaczego unstable? bo chce miec mozliwie najnowsze rzeczy w systemie  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## misterLu

Ja pewnie PLD i AUROXA, bo miałem te dwie dystrybucje na dysku, na którym mam teraz Gentoo. Ale aż sie boje, ze po 'standardowej' dystrybucji nie bede sie umiał juz poruszać  :Sad: 

Mam nadzieje, ze niesłuszne są moje obawy.

----------

## cechor

Ja bym pewnie uzywal to samo co przed Gentoo czyli Slackware ,  chociaz wyszukiwanie/instalowanie odpowiednich zaleznosci miedzy pakietami czasami bylo dlugie i meczace...

----------

## g1k

moja odpowiedz brzmi: SLACKWARE

a tak na marginesie szukam zwolenników tej dystrybucji do współpracy, ta dystrybucja moim zdaniem jest troche zaniedbywana ale jest zajefajna i chcialbym ja troszke rozpropagowac wsrod userow,

postanowilem po konsultacjach z Mateuszem Papiernikiem zalozyc forum o Slackware, Mati mi doradzal, zobaczymy czy sie zaglebi dalej w ten projekt

chetnych prosze o maile na adres g1k@silesianet.pl

----------

## fallow

ja bym pewnie uzywal fedory , bo przez dosc dlugi czas mialem redhat`a  :Smile: 

ps.odkad mam gentoo , nie tesknie nic a nic do redhat`a / fedory 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## axquan

 *g1k wrote:*   

> moja odpowiedz brzmi: SLACKWARE
> 
> a tak na marginesie szukam zwolenników tej dystrybucji do współpracy, ta dystrybucja moim zdaniem jest troche zaniedbywana ale jest zajefajna i chcialbym ja troszke rozpropagowac wsrod userow,
> 
> postanowilem po konsultacjach z Mateuszem Papiernikiem zalozyc forum o Slackware, Mati mi doradzal, zobaczymy czy sie zaglebi dalej w ten projekt
> ...

 

Już kiedyś był taki pomysł. Zdaje mi się, że na forum LinuxWeb założony był osobny dział dla Slackware, była nawet stronka o nim (nie pamiętam adresu), ale wszystko ucichło jakiś czas temu. A dlaczego? Bo Slackwarowcy są bardzo samodzielni, a jak już szukają pomocy to w manualach i na usnecie 

Były użytkownik Slackware

   Axquan 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## krzysz

 *axquan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Już kiedyś był taki pomysł. Zdaje mi się, że na forum LinuxWeb założony był osobny dział dla Slackware, była nawet stronka o nim (nie pamiętam adresu), ale wszystko ucichło jakiś czas temu. A dlaczego? Bo Slackwarowcy są bardzo samodzielni, a jak już szukają pomocy to w manualach i na usnecie 
> 
> 

 

Z tego co pamiętam to powody były inne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *g1k wrote:*   

> moja odpowiedz brzmi: SLACKWARE
> 
> a tak na marginesie szukam zwolenników tej dystrybucji do współpracy, ta dystrybucja moim zdaniem jest troche zaniedbywana ale jest zajefajna i chcialbym ja troszke rozpropagowac wsrod userow,
> 
> postanowilem po konsultacjach z Mateuszem Papiernikiem zalozyc forum o Slackware, Mati mi doradzal, zobaczymy czy sie zaglebi dalej w ten projekt
> ...

 

Slackware jest zaniedbywany - puknij się w głowę! To jest jedna znana mi duża dystrybucja w której pakiety są nowe, stabilne, a ona sama ciągle się rozwija - wystarczy spojrzeć w ChangeLoga -> nowy X, gcc, sed itp.., stabilne nowe i nie myśl, że to zmienisz.

P.S. Jak wyrażasz swoją opinię, to ją uzasadnij.

----------

## forever

Ja zaczynalem od RedHata i jakoś dlugo na nim siedzialem ze wzgledu na wygode rpm (jak mi sie wydawalo)...

Jak zmadrzalem po paru latach to skolei lenistwo nie pozwalalo mi uczyc sie zarzadzania pakietami typu deb wiec debian odpadl w przedbiegach...

Lenistwo równiez zdecydowalo o gentoo. Instaluje go juz w domu na laptopie chula od 2 tyg.

Czemu lenistwo? ano mialem juz dosc windowsowego podejscia do releasowania nowych wersji calego systemu, do tego upgrade zawsze zostawialo smieci etc... itd...

W gentoo naprawde najbardziej mi sie  podoba jego szybkosc, dopasowanie kompilowanych pakietow do mojego sprzetu, i fakt ze juz nie bede musial nigdy "upgradowac" calego systemu.. czyli ze wystarczy ze raz na pare dni w cronie wrzuce

```
emerge sync

emerge world

```

I bede miec zawsze system up2date...

Więc odpowiadajac na pytanie tytułowe - jeśli nie gentoo to cos co ma porzadny system zarzadzania pakietami + updatowania : debian

jak to ktos juz wyzej napisal : na szczescie jest gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## axquan

 *krzysz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z tego co pamiętam to powody były inne 

 

Może, jak mówiłem nie pamiętam zbyt dobrze. Ale nadal nie wydaje mi się, żeby kolejne forum było potrzebne, lepiej skorzystać z już istniejących.

----------

## g1k

te kolkowski jak juz chcesz kogos zjebac  z gory na dol to przynajmniej zrob to z klasa a nie psuj  swojej ofiarze humoru, w wiekszosci twoich postow widac ze jestes najmadrzejszy na swiecie, dobrze ze masz swoje zdanie ale nie jest ono wazniejsze od zdania innych osob.

moja wypowiedz na twoj temat uzasadniam tym ze nie podoba mi sie twoj avatar, brzydko na nim wyszedles  :Laughing: 

----------

## forever

 *g1k wrote:*   

> moja wypowiedz na twoj temat uzasadniam tym ze nie podoba mi sie twoj avatar, brzydko na nim wyszedles 

 

ROTFL... a ja?? a ja??

----------

## fallow

hehehehe:) :Smile:  :Smile: 

forever :  jak Pirat z Karaibow , jeszcze jakis papugoptak by sie przydal jak dla Kapitana  :Wink: 

pozdro:)

----------

## neuronek77

faktycznie za te twarz z avatara to chyba z 5 lat by sie nalezalo bez zawiasow  :Wink: 

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## ai

widze ze duzo osob ze slacka sie przesiadlo, w sumie ja posrednio tez ;] W sumie to tak sobie myslalem ze Gentoo moze sie podobac slack'owcom ;] 

a tak wogoole to nie robcie bydla  :Razz: 

----------

## yemu

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Co i dlaczego byście używali, gdyby nie istniało Gentoo?
> 
> Pytam z czystej ciekawości.

 

pociałbym sie i używał MS W***ows, albo lepiej odwrotnie, najpierw uzywalbym MS W***ows o potem sie pochlastal    :Razz: 

bardziej poważnie to pewnie uzywalbym innych dystrybucji opartych na źródłach (tak tak juz ktos to wymyslil wczesniej niz nasze kochane gentoo  :Smile: ) np. Sorcerer Linux - http://sorcerer.wox.org/  lub SourceMage - http://www.sourcemage.org/

pozdro

y

----------

## g1k

Ja prawde mowiac nie zainstalowalem jeszcze gentoo  :Smile:  walczylem z instalacja i udalo sie dochodzilem coraz dalej ale z przyczyn niezaleznych ode mnie nie moglem kontynuowac jej dalej choc jest bardzo czasochlonna

a na forum tym jestem TYLKO dla tego ze sposrod wszystkich dystrybucji nie znalazlem tak fajnych ludzi jak uzytkonikow gentoo !!  :Very Happy:  (czyt. bez kolkowskiego)  :Very Happy:  nie no zartuje go tez lubie choc ma brzydki avatar  :Very Happy: 

mam nadzieje ze dotre dalej az do konca i wtedy bede mogl was nurtowac pytaniami co dalej....  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Kiedyś nie rozumiałem o co chodziło ludziom, którzy podawali gentoo.org jako plus dystrybucji. Teraz uważam społeczność gentoo i miejsce gdzie sie "spotykają" za największą zaletę. To, że siedzą tu ludzie, którzy nie mają jeszcze tej dystrybucji wydaje się potwierdzać tą tezę. 

@yemu napisal coś, z czego ostatnio zdałem sobie sprawę. Nie wiem, czy gdyby nie było Gentoo, to bym w ogóle miał Linuksa. 

Na samym prawie początku używania Linuksa (w sumie to nadal jest początek) już miałem rezygnować, kiedy jakiś koleś wspomniał na forum dla newbie o Gentoo. Po zaznajomieniu się z opisem tej dystrybucji i poczytaniu opinii ludzi na grupach znowu uwierzyłem w potęgę Linuksa. To trzymało mnie przy tym systemie i mobilozowało do ekspresowej nauki - głównie instalcji różnych dystrybucji.  Teraz jestem bardzo zadowolony ze swojej decyzji - Gentoo jest warte poświęconego wysiłku. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

Krzysiek

----------

## endel

Ja zaczynalem od Knoppixa   :Smile:   potem byl Mandrake, Aurox, Fedora i Gentoo. Gdyby nie Gentoo zostalbym przy Fedorze - dobrze zapowiadajaca sie dystrybucja z ogromna baza programowa dla Apt-a i Yum-a. Nie myslalem ze moze istniec cos lepszego od Apt-a dopoki nie zobaczylem Portage   :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## g1k

gdyby patrzec na moja kolejnosc to wygladala by ona tak

mandrake 9.0, knoppix (do testow), Aurox, Red Hat 8, PLD (problemy z x86 przez grafike GF MX 440), Zip Slack na FAT  :Smile:  , Slackware 9.1 i teraz sie przymierzam do Gentoo 2004.0  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yemu

ja wczesniej uzywalem w zasadzie tylko Mandrake (chyba od wersji 6.2 do 9) i bardzo mnie ta dystrybucja wkurzala. usiluje sobie przypomniec jak trafilem na gentoo ale nie mam zielonego pojecia! musialem przez przypadek natrafic w internecie. gdyby gentoo nie bylo, to do windowsow na pewno bym nie wrocil - poprzedni post to byl zart  :Smile:  (w zasadzie trudno mowic o powrocie, skoro mam obecnie dual-boot - sa niestety sprawy, ktorych w linuksie nie moge zrobic i musze sie przebootowywac, jednak praktycznie z kazdym dniem coraz bardziej przechodze na linuksa i teraz szczerze mowiac mialbym problem, gdyby mnie pozbawiono mojego kochanego Gentoo  :Smile:  z C1REX zgadzam sie w 100%, ?e takiego fajnego systemu pomocy jak nasze forum to nikt nie ma i jest to naprawde najwazniejsza rzecz dla ludzi przechodz?cych na linuksa (i nie tylko)

pozdrawiam

y

----------

## axquan

Jak już jesteśmy przy kolejności, to ze mną było tak:

SuSE 5.3, Mandrake 8.0 (chyba), Slackware 8.1 (długo), Mandrake 9.1, potem 9.2. Potem przyszło 10.0 i miałem wybór: upgradeować, czy zmienić. Zmieniłem i tak dzisiaj mam gentoo. 

Pamiętam, że w międzyczasie używałem trochę (ok. tygodnia) Corel Linux, PLD 2.0, no i Knopixa jak gdzieś wyjeżdżam.   :Very Happy: 

Muszę wam jeszcze powiedzieć, że instalacja gentoo tak mnie rozzuchwaliła ( fajne słowo, nie? ), że pomyślałem sobie, że nie ma takiej dystrybucji, której nie mógłbym używać   :Exclamation:   Wiem, że to tylko złudzenia, bo nie wszystkie dystrybucje mają tak dobrze opisane pliki konfiguracyjne ala. FreeBSD ( chodzi mi o rodzaj konfiguracji, a nie o opisy w configach ). Dlatego teraz mam zamiar spróbować Sorcera (thx yemu ).

Życie bez gentoo jest możliwe, ale po co je sobie utrudniać?   :Very Happy: 

PS. Żeby się nie nudzić  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

No to u mnie tak:

Mandrake 9.1 (od początku, do dziś)

Red hat (kilka godzin) 

Slack (łacznie to kilka dni miałem - kilka razy na kilka godzin)

Debian (instalacja nowego kde i papa)

Lycoris - zaraz po instalcji won

Gentoo - chyba od końca grudnia, do dziś

--------------------------------------

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Muszę wam jeszcze powiedzieć, że instalacja gentoo tak mnie rozzuchwaliła ( fajne słowo, nie? ), że pomyślałem sobie, że nie ma takiej dystrybucji, której nie mógłbym używać  Wiem, że to tylko złudzenia, bo nie wszystkie dystrybucje mają tak dobrze opisane pliki konfiguracyjne ala. FreeBSD ( chodzi mi o rodzaj konfiguracji, a nie o opisy w configach ). Dlatego teraz mam zamiar spróbować Sorcera (thx yemu ). 

 

Wielu ludzi uważa, że jest lepsza od gentoo, ale nie ma odpowiednika gentoo.org i forums.gentoo.org. 

Fajne podejście mają twórcy do tej dystrybucji - widać, że jest pod desktop. Ma też fajne komendy - spell, cast, heal :)

----------

## Volt3r

A z koleji u mnie bylo tak:

- Mandrake, RedHat cos okolo 7.0 - dawno i na pare godzin

- Debian - od tego sie zaczelo moje wieksze zainteresowanie Linuksem, tu juz bylo z 2 tygodnie non-stop, ale po instalacji woody, sarge, sid doszedlem do wniosku ze to nie na desktop.

- Slackware - to juz bylo to  :Smile:  Pare miesiecy calkiem milych.

- Gentoo juz okolo 6 miesiecy i nie mam zamiaru zmieniac  :Smile: 

Co do tematu, jezeli nie byloby Gentoo najprawdopodobniej pozostalbym przy Slackware.

----------

## jodri

Musze stanąć w obronie Mandrake.  To naprawdę fajna dystrybucja,  prosta w instalacji , konfiguracji. Skierowana bardziej na odbiorce maswego. W tym wlasnie kierunku powinny isc dystrybucje linuksa,  aby trafiac pod  strzechy zwyklych smiertelnikow. Sam uzywam dwóch dystrybucji: Gentoo na maszynie domowej oraz Slackware na serwerze. 

Kiedys byl projekt stworzenia instalatora  do gentoo. Nie wiecie moze co sie z tym dzieje?

Jodri

----------

## cin0l

witam

ja zaczynalem jakies 4 lata temu od SUSE (jakis 6.cos chyba), mialem go moze z miecha i poprostu bylem zielony, probowalem na sile polubic bo naczytalem sie FAQ'ow i takich tam tekstow hakierskich  :Wink: 

po tym miesiacu zrezygnowalem z linuksa na jakis rok, przerazil mnie ten system, w ogole sprzetu mi nie wykrywal, tzn ja nie potrafilem go zainstalowac.. po jakim roku trafilem na MDK 7.cos, mialem go dosc dlugo, jakos pol roku, potem chwilke mialem COREL'a, bo slyszalem ze jest latwy, ale mialem na nich co chwila jakies zwiechy, wiec po tygodniu go wywalilem, potem przesiadlem sie na RH7.1, potem 7.2 i 7.3, potem jakiegos MDK8.2 chyba, i spowrotem RH7.3, ogolnie po tych wszyskich przejsciach bylem juz przyzwyczajony do linuxa, ale wkurzaly mnie zaleznosci.. ciagle cos doinstalowywac trzeba bylo, zanim sie zainstalowalo to co sie chcialo..

ogolnie linux chodzil mi wolniej od windy, nawet sporo wolniej, z tym ze winda mi sie wieszala baaardzo czesto (potem sie skulalem ze zasilacz mialem walniety, po wymianie winda sie przestala wieszac)..

kumpel pewnego razu w szkole mi powiedzial ze jest cos takiego jak Gentoo, mowil ze ciezko sie instaluje, ale fajnie chodzi i jest emerge  :Wink:  no to sciagnalem obraz na drugi dzien, wypalilem, zainstalowalem bez wiekszych problemow i praktycznie od razu zauwazylem wzrost wydajnosci w stosunku do moich poprzednich dystrybucji, gentoo chodzil mi napraaawde duzo szybciej od poprzednich.. no to sie zajaralem i uzywam mojego gentoo od hmm.. jakichs 8-9 miechow po dzis dzien i poki co napewno nie mam zamiaru zmieniach distro..

chociaz ostatnio kusi mnie sorcerer.. no ale z gentoo nie rezygnuje.. naprawde fajny i przyjazny system  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## _alpha_

ja mialem Slackware 9.0 (zle wspominam - zabawa z zaleznosciami oszpecila mi slacka tak ze juz go raczej nie zainstaluje) > Red Hat 9.0 (dobry ale wolny) > Debian SID (debian jest u mnie zawsze na rowni z gentoo - bardzo dobra dystrybucja) > Gentoo

jesli nie gentoo to oczywiscie debian  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frogu

heh widzę, że nie tylko ja przez wiele dystrybucji przechodziłem

W kolejności (mniej-więcej poprawnej... raczej więcej. pamięć płata figle)

Debian Potato  - jakiś tydzień, za trudne na początek

Red Hat 6.coś (7.coś? z kernelem 2.2.x) -- jakieś 4 miesiące... od tego czasu mam uraz do RH

Mandrake -- załą godzinę... porażka

Corel - cale 15 minut

Storm Linux (oparty na debianie, a'la mandrake) - pół roku

Slackware 7. - długo

Debian Woody, jakieś 2 tygodnie

Slackware 8 -- bardzo długo 

Lycoris - 5 minut

Slackware 8.1 -- już do gentoo

Gentoo -- od początku studiów... czyli 3 semestry :D

Knoppix - tylko jak mi padł system i potrzebowałem coś napisać/nagrać/whatever

Na uczelni używam RH9 (bo taki jest zainstalowany), dobrze, że nam quotę zwiększyli :D, postawiłem sobie fluxboxa, slrn-pl i parę innych bajerów i można jako tako działać.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------

## forever

 *jodri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kiedys byl projekt stworzenia instalatora  do gentoo. Nie wiecie moze co sie z tym dzieje?
> 
> Jodri

 

Oby zdechł...

Jak gentoo zrobi się systemem dla wszystkich to znowu tę społeczność też szlag trafi bo górę wezmą początkujący pytający o podstawy - ci co coś wiedzą nerwowo nie wytrzymają i odejdą i zrobi się kicha - niech zostanie tak jak jest (jeśli chodzi o user-friendly)

----------

## C1REX

@forever - ostatnio się nad tym właśnie zastanawiałem i obawiam się, ze masz rację. Przecież ne było by problemem zrobić user friendly instalatora w stylu FreeBSD. Jednak wygląda na to, że twórcy podzielają nasze obawy. 

Poza tym, plusem trudnej instalacji, jest elementarne przygotowanie do administracji systemem. Dowodem na to jest moja skromna osoba, która przed Gentoo nie widziała nic. Obsługa systemu nie sprawia mi większych problemów - muszę się jeszcze tylko trochę "dotrzeć".  

Podoba mi się ta zapora w postaci instalatora. Kto z nas chiałby widzieć tu niegramatycznie napisane pytania o najprostrze sprawy. Pytania " Jak wywalić Linuksa" już bym chyba nie wytrzymał.  Instaltor Gentoo jest cudowny i śliczny. Zwłaszcza instalując z Gentoo Live CD : )

Zaś co sie tyczy MDK. Czasem na niego psioczę, ale czuję do niego spory sentyment. Nawet teraz siedzę właśnie na mdk, bo staram się ze znajomym dojść, jak włącza automatyczne fsck dla reisera. 

Jeśli MDK jest złe, to co można powiedzieć o takich wynalazkach jak Lycoris?

----------

## fallow

jal dla mnie , idealnie jest tak jak jest , po co nam instalator  :Smile: 

obilo mi sie o uszy (ktos juz mowil o tym na forum) , ze jest projekt zrobienia instalatora na anacondzie ....bleeeeeeeeeeee , i jest tez jakis skrypt instalacyjny dla gentoo , ja wole zeby zostalo jak jest , handbook i livecd , lub instlacja z innego systemu calkowicie wystarcza  :Smile: 

ps.a kto pamieta Workbencha ?  :Smile:  i niezapomniany prawidlowo dzialajacy multitasking  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## neuronek77

jezeli chodzi tobie o tego z amisi to ja pamietam...trzeba oddac, ze ten przed 2.0 wygladal, co najmniej, topornie...

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## g1k

czym sie rozni instalacja live cd od instalacji z innego systemu?? przepraszam ze pytam ale ciekaw jestem czy jest inna?? niewiem nie probowalem...

----------

## C1REX

 *g1k wrote:*   

> czym sie rozni instalacja live cd od instalacji z innego systemu?? przepraszam ze pytam ale ciekaw jestem czy jest inna?? niewiem nie probowalem...

 

Nie ma KDE z XMMS, Operą i Kadu(Psi), a instalacja nie może polegać na, -kopiuj, -wklej.

----------

## fallow

no tak , ale 2.0 i 3.0 + bylo juz ok , jeszcze kiedy sie uzywalo MUI  :Wink: 

w ogole ten system byl bardzo dobry  , zwlaszcza z udanym multitaskingiem i "zsuwaniem screenow" , z reszta przeciez Amigi przez jakis czas zasiedzialy sie w TV  ( Scala MM np. )  i w filmie (LIghtwave ,Real3d,ImageFX,TVPaint czy Photogenics np.)  Amiga Rulezz hehe  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## forever

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> @forever - ostatnio się nad tym właśnie zastanawiałem i obawiam się, ze masz rację. Przecież ne było by problemem zrobić user friendly instalatora w stylu FreeBSD. Jednak wygląda na to, że twórcy podzielają nasze obawy. 
> 
> Poza tym, plusem trudnej instalacji, jest elementarne przygotowanie do administracji systemem. Dowodem na to jest moja skromna osoba, która przed Gentoo nie widziała nic. Obsługa systemu nie sprawia mi większych problemów - muszę się jeszcze tylko trochę "dotrzeć".  
> 
> Podoba mi się ta zapora w postaci instalatora. Kto z nas chiałby widzieć tu niegramatycznie napisane pytania o najprostrze sprawy. Pytania " Jak wywalić Linuksa" już bym chyba nie wytrzymał.  Instaltor Gentoo jest cudowny i śliczny. Zwłaszcza instalując z Gentoo Live CD : )
> ...

 

No to się rozumiemy - to znaczy ja w okolicy pomagam komu mogę ale tylko w ZROZUMIENIU systemu typu *NIX oraz, co najważniejsze: GDZIE SZUKAĆ ODPOWIEDZI na najprostrze pytania. Staram sie bo pamietam mojego pierwszego guru sprzed laty który mi po prostu zainstalował w pracy linuxa żebym mógł pracowac normalnie (nie rebootując win95 co 15 minut) tak tak - to byly czasy kiedy luserzy zachwycali się win95. Tenże odpowiedział na parę moich pytanie poczym zaczął na każde odpowiadać:

```
export PYTANIE="moje pytanie"

export ODPOWIEDZ=`echo man $PYTANIE`
```

Na poczatku myslalem ze jest po prostu wredny...

Teraz nie wytrzymuje gdy musze odpowiadac na pytania ktore są w FAQ, dobrej dokumentacji albo banalne do znalezienia w google.com...

dlatego chetnie pomagam ludziom ktorzy sie wysilaja i probuja cos rozwiazac sami a nie tym co jak widza:

```
su: asdf: command not found
```

przylatują pytając co źle zrobili...

Dlatego instalatorowym skrytożercom mówimy stanowcze NIE  :Smile: )))

----------

## Bard Menel

Zapewne Debian lub FreeBSD, byćmoże Slackware. Może się nie wyróżnię, ale to chyba jedyne sensowne alternatywy... :Smile: 

----------

## neuronek77

forever: przy takim podejsciu 95% tego forum nalezaloby wykasowac, bo odpowiedzi juz gdzies w necie/manualach sie znajduja... mnie uczono, ze nalezy pytac, bo kto nie pyta ten nie mysli (no ale to juz dawno bylo a teraz po kolejnych reformach oswiaty to pewnie jest inaczej  :Wink:  )... ja ,czesto, z oszczednosci czasu, wole zapytac sie kogos niz samemu googlac bo przegladanie 8754 stron, ktore wywalilo mi google nie nalezy do przyjemnosci... cale szczescie, ze mam malo problemow  :Smile: 

a odpowiedzi w stylu: "man <progz>" rozwalaja mnie na maksa... pamietam jak napisalem, z "emerge jest do dupy, bo... " to polowa orlow odeslala mnie do man'a... o tym, aby przejrzec man emerge to ja nie potrzebuje rady od pana X... swoja droga nadal tak uwazam...

tak wiec jezeli wszyscy beda mieli takie podejscie jak ty, to to forum bedzie swiecic pustkami, no chyba ze pojawia sie jakies tematy typu "widzialem fajna dupe na rynku w poznaniu, moze ktos jeszcze ja widzial..."

pozdrowienia

neuron

----------

## C1REX

 *neuronek77 wrote:*   

> forever: przy takim podejsciu 95% tego forum nalezaloby wykasowac, bo odpowiedzi juz gdzies w necie/manualach sie znajduja...

 

@forever nie napisał, że nie odpowiadana pytania, tylko pisze, gdzie taką odpowiedź można znaleść lub stara się pomóc w zrozumieniu problemu. Poza tym, nie jest jedynym potrafiącym odpowiadać na pytania. Oczywiście są pewne granice, i to po obu stronach. 

Jeśli widzę na forum dla newbie temat "POMOCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!", a w nim pytanie: "SKAD MAM WYTRZASNAC LINUXA???????????????  POMOCY TO PILNEEEEEEEEEE" To mnie trochę to rusza i jakoś nie chce udzielać się odpowiedzi. Oczywiście znajdzie sie dobroduszny człowiek, który mu zdoła odpowiedzieć, ale czy to ma sens? Czy z takiego człowieka będzie Gentoo user? Mam nadzieję, że nie.

Jak jesteś taki chętny do pomocy, to zostaw na forum mandrake lub auroksa swoje gg. Ciekawe jak szybko zmienisz zdanie ;P (Ja kiedyś zostawiłem. Polecam.... dla masochistów ;))

Żeby mnie nikt za chama skonczonego nie posądzał, to powiem, że sie na takich forach dla newbie często udzielam (sam nawet takie założyłem (podpis). Ale jak powiedziałem: są pewne granice.

--------------------------------------------

Kiedyś zastanawiałem się nad SuSE. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z nowszymi wersjami tej dystrybucji?

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

> Kiedyś zastanawiałem się nad SuSE. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z nowszymi wersjami tej dystrybucji?

 

to jest dystrybucja skomecjalizowana,i chyba raczej desktopowa. Swego czasu miałem ją razem z książkami, naklejkami itp. 

Zawiera wszystko, co potrzebne na użytek biurowy, KOffice, WINE, itp.

Nie to, zeby inne dystryb. tego nei miały, ale tak sie chba reklamowali w ulotkach...

A ktoś wie, jakich dystr. używają urzędy niemieckiew których przerzucono sie na Linuxa?

----------

## raaf

jak wyżej. poza tym nie zmienia sie czegoś co dziala dobrze (albo nawet bardzo dobrze)  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich gentoowiczów

raaf

----------

## ketjow

SLACKWARE!

uzywalem tej dystrybucji dopoki nie chcialem zrobic czegos nowego i zainstalowalem gentoo.. no niestety sie od gentoo uzaleznilem co mi uniemozliwia powrot  :Smile:  ale milo wspominam czasy slacka

----------

## C1REX

 *raaf wrote:*   

> ... nie zmienia sie czegoś co dziala dobrze (albo nawet bardzo dobrze) :) 

 

Jasne. Bawimy się jedynie w "Co by było gdyby... nie było Gentoo". Sam nie zamierzam odejść od tego fantastycznego systemu. Poza tym mam możliwość posiadania dwoch dystrybucji, a mimo to, drugą jest... gentoo (testowe i przerobione) :) Czasami wkładam tam MDK, ale głównie do zbadania "jak to działa".

Pozdrawiam

----------

## gotrek

Jako ze nigdy nie lubilem pakietow i wolalem sam skompilowac cos niz uzyc jakiegos rpma to uzywal bym to co uzywalem wczesniej Slackware pomyslal bym tez o debianie ale raczej slackware:)

----------

## OBenY

Mandrake 6.1 (instalowalm chyba z miesiac nie znajac pojec jak: mount, root, dev filesystem itp.) uzywalem kilka dni, po czym powiedzialem, ze Linux to nie jst to...

Potem przyszedl czas na jakiegos gentusa (dolaczane do plyt Abita, stare, oparte na red hacie, ale uzywalne  :Smile:  ) uzywalem jakis miesiac.

Nastepnie skakalem z MDK 7.1 do okolo 8.2 jednoczesnie stawiajac jako dodatkowe wszystkie inne linuksy (po czym zrobilem LFS'a, a potem wlasne distro - tego sie trzymalem przez jakies 1,5 roku)

Ostatnio natrafilem ktorys juz raz na Gentoo, powiedzialem, ze zainstaluje, zainstalowalem i mi sie podoba - zostaje na nim  :Smile: 

Gdyby Gentoo nie bylo, siedzialbym pewnie na swoim wlasnym dystro, bo zadne mi nie pasuje  :Smile:  No moze z sentymentu uzywalbym Mandrake, jak niemialbym sily na aktualizacje pakietow w zrodlaku.

Gentoo moim zdaniem jest doskonalym systemem na desktop, ale na sererkach uzywam tylko i wylacznie slackware - moze na desk tezbym uzywal, ale za wolne dla mnie...

----------

## C1REX

Bawiłem się przez moment Pardus-em. Turecka dystrybucja oparta o Gentoo, nad którą pracują opłacani programiści.

Instalator łatwiejszy, niż w Ubuntu (ale też mniejsze możliwości). 

Interesujące distro z kilkoma fajnymi pomysłami i ciekawą grafiką. 

Podoba mi się Mint. Dystrybucja oparta o Ubuntu, ale więcej softu i bardziej stabilna (od najnowszej wersji). Domyślnie mamy repezytoria z dodatkami do Kadu, czy grami 3D.

SimplyMEPIS mi się nie odpala. Prawdopodobnie można to łatwo naprawić, ale nie po to ściągam łatwe distro, by coś ręcznie naprawiać.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

No ciekawe, ze ten temat gdzies sie zaplatal i nie byl w OTW  :Wink: 

----------

## nieprosty

A ja bym najprawdopodobniej spróbował T2 Linux. Ze wszystkich najbardziej przypomina mi Gentoo. 

Zresztą w niektórych źródłach jest nawet podawany jako prekursor naszego systemu.

W skrócie podobnie jak Gentoo jest to taki "LFS dla opornych" :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

A próbował ktoś www.nexenta.org ? (Nexenta Operating System is a free and open source operating system combining the OpenSolaris kernel with GNU application userland.)

----------

## SlashBeast

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  *raaf wrote:*   ... nie zmienia sie czegoś co dziala dobrze (albo nawet bardzo dobrze)   
> 
> Jasne. Bawimy się jedynie w "Co by było gdyby... nie było Gentoo". Sam nie zamierzam odejść od tego fantastycznego systemu. Poza tym mam możliwość posiadania dwuch dystrybucji, a mimo to, drugą jest... gentoo (testowe i przerobione)  Czasami wkładam tam MDK, ale głównie do zbadania "jak to działa".
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Widze orta(sic!).

Distro distrze nierówne, jak ktoś lubi filozofie Gentoo natomiast nie chce go moze sprawdzić np. SourceMage, ponoć przyjemne distro.Last edited by SlashBeast on Thu May 15, 2008 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## C1REX

W tamtych czasach używałem Opery bez sprawdzania pisowni.

----------

## 4rturr

Jeśli nie gen2 to używałbym zapewne Archlinuksa. W wielu aspektach przypomina gentoo.

----------

## largo3

Jeśli nie Gentoo to pewnie Slackware. Jeśli nie GNU/Linux to pewnie FreeBSD.   :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Jeśli nie GNU/Linux to pewnie FreeBSD.  :)

 

No jeśli nie Linux, to MacOSX - zdecydowanie. Akurat jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem MacBooka i jednocześnie pod ogromnym wrażeniem tego systemu.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   Jasne. Bawimy się jedynie w "Co by było gdyby... nie było Gentoo". Sam nie zamierzam odejść od tego fantastycznego systemu. Poza tym mam możliwość posiadania dwuch dystrybucji, a mimo to, drugą jest... gentoo (testowe i przerobione) :) Czasami wkładam tam MDK, ale głównie do zbadania "jak to działa".
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> Widze orta(sic!).
> ...

 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Widze orta(sic!).

 

----------

## C1REX

Paldo Linux jest bardzo ciekawe. Szwajcarska dystrybucja źródłowa.

Instalacja samego systemu jednak jest z paczek na CD i nie jest trudniejsza, niż instalacja Ubuntu.

Na start pełna rozdziałka i stery nvidii. Nawet Mint i Ubuntu dopiero po pierwszym uruchomieniu proponują instalację tych sterowników.

Dodatkowo system tuż po instalacji chodzi bardzo żwawo. 

Nawet jako LiveCD się szybko odpala.

Wadą(zaletą?) jest cholernie brzydki, domyślny Gnome na start.

http://amnonsblog.blogspot.com/2006/11/my-repository-for-paldo-linux.html

----------

## SlashBeast

@lazy_bum: tu mnie masz, plus dla Ciebie.

----------

## soki

Jak nie Gentoo to z Debian Sid, w sumie porzuciłem go na rzecz Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Akurat jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem MacBooka i jednocześnie pod ogromnym wrażeniem tego systemu.

 

A ja nie wiem co Wy w tym widzicie.. Dorwałem ostatnio MacBook'a Pro, w cholerę klikania, a jak odpaliłem konsolę (na C2D i 2GB ramca) to musiałem ponad minutę czekać, aż przestanie lagować przy wpisywaniu literek...

A wracając do tematu... Jak nie Gentoo, to pewnie Arch  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

... to może debian, to może *BSD... nie wiem, może ubuntu  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

to brzmi dosc ciekawie, nie wiem jak w praktyce

http://linuxnews.pl/rpath-linux-2/

----------

## wierzba

Potrzeba matką wynalazków. 

Pewnie coś z rodziny *nix. Co dokładnie? Zależy do czego byłby mi potrzebny.

----------

## C1REX

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   Akurat jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem MacBooka i jednocześnie pod ogromnym wrażeniem tego systemu. 
> 
> A ja nie wiem co Wy w tym widzicie.. Dorwałem ostatnio MacBook'a Pro, w cholerę klikania, a jak odpaliłem konsolę (na C2D i 2GB ramca) to musiałem ponad minutę czekać, aż przestanie lagować przy wpisywaniu literek...
> 
> 

 

Nie chodzi o szybkość, ale o to, że po prostu działa.

Ilu z Was ma Gentoo na laptopie, gdzie od samego początku wszystko działało (kamera, mikrofony, sieciówka, zasypianie) ?

Komu przez dwa lata nie pojawił się żaden problem do naprawienia? 

Ja swego maca prawie nie wyłączam. Zamykam klapę i pod łóżko wrzucam. Między restartami są miesiące. 

Dziś mi laptop z gentoo rozładował się z baterii. Po restarcie był pół trupem. Nie można było nawet przewijać plików konfiguracyjnych. Masa rzeczy się rozsypała.

Wszystko na ultra stabilnym podobno ext3. Dobrze, że miałem backupa. 

Na Macu backupy nie są mi potrzebne.

----------

## SlashBeast

Twierdzisz, że zabrakło baterii, był twardy reset i system się rozlecial? To Ty chyba używasz XFS'a albo ext2.

----------

## Poe

no i niedopatrzenie, ze w ogole przez rozladowanie baterii (nie mowie o poluzowaniu) pada ci system, zamiast go po ludzku wylaczyc.

ale racja, osx jest systemem, gdzie 99% rzeczy dziala out-of-box, tego nie mozna mu zarzucic. no i ladnego wygladu jak dla mnie.

----------

## C1REX

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Twierdzisz, że zabrakło baterii, był twardy reset i system się rozlecial? To Ty chyba używasz XFS'a albo ext2.

 

Nie wiem co dokładnie się stało, ale poważnie się namieszało. Twardych resetów robiłem pełno, jak miałem problem z zegarem systemowym i system fochów nie robił.

Teraz nie mogłem edytować plików konfiguracyjnych. Nawet kursora nie mogłem przesunąć, czy strony przewinąć. Brak polskich znaków. Ufed pokazywał mi tylko flagi USE z make.conf.

Przy skanowaniu nie wykazał żadnych błędów.[/quote]

Żeby nie było niedomówień (być może mam zły fstab).

```
/dev/sda1               /               ext3            relatime,errors=remount-ro      0 1

/dev/sda7               /home           ext3            relatime                        0 2

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/sda6               /mnt/linux      ext3            relatime                        0 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         ro,user,noauto,unhide           0 0

```

----------

## Yatmai

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nie chodzi o szybkość, ale o to, że po prostu działa.
> 
> Ilu z Was ma Gentoo na laptopie, gdzie od samego początku wszystko działało (kamera, mikrofony, sieciówka, zasypianie) ?

 

W najnowszej Mandrivie PWP 2008 też działa, wszystko co miałem w kompie ruszyło od strzału - czy to znaczy, że zaczniesz Mandrivy używać ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wszystko na ultra stabilnym podobno ext3. Dobrze, że miałem backupa. 

 

Ext3 w życiu próbowałem 2 razy, za pierwszym się rozsypał po tygodniu, za drugim po 3 dniach... Także z tą super-stabilnością  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

No, ale taką ma opinię - stabilnego systemu plików. 

Jaki jest więc najstabilniejszy i odporny na twarde resety? JFS?

----------

## Yatmai

Ja od lat na wszystkich maszynach używam ReiserFS i nie narzekam na stabilność. Przez ten cały czas 2 razy mi się struktura rozjechała (a prąd u mnie często pada  :Wink:  ) ale wystarczyło --rebuild-tree. 

Raz jeszcze na lapku mi się całkiem rozsypał, ale to coś z dyskiem musiało być, bo mi się wszystkie partycje rozjechały.

----------

## SlashBeast

Fakt, reiserfs wydaje się najodporniejszy, ostatnio mam rootfs na reiser4 z lzo, kilka twardych resetów i już przy starcie reiser4 wymuszał montowanie w readonly twierdząc, że ma fatal error, potem init skrypt przemontował to w rw i działało, ale stwierdziłem, że warto go naprawić, odpaliłem system z init=/bin/zsh i potem fsck reiser4 z --fix i --build-fs, musiałem 3 krotnie (słownie trzy) odpalić zarówno fix jak i build-fs bo po każdym zostawało jednak troche do naprawy, jednak mimo tych czarów nie stwierdziłem by mi coś uciekło z systemu plików. Reasumując reiserfs bo szybki, stabilny i bezpieczny, reiser4 dla lansu.

----------

## C1REX

Słyszałem opinię, że reiserfs jest odporniejszy od ext3, ale jak coś je... (btw: można oficjalnie przeklinać na forum?), to reiserfs trudniej naprawić. 

Ja właśnie miałem nieprzyjemne doświadczenie z ext3, a skanowanie zupełnie nic nie wykazało. 

XFS i ext2 to patologia i nie nadaje się na / IMHO. Przynajmniej dwa lata temu tak było.

----------

## Yatmai

To pewnie zależy od przypadku, mnie xfs rozsypał się w 2 dni, za to Arsen bardzo go sobie chwalił swego czasu  :Smile: 

Fakt faktem, ReiserFS ma imho bardzo fajne narzędzia do naprawy i osobiście nie narzekam ani na ich skuteczność ani prostotę użytkowania  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Jak się reiserfs rozsypie na /, to trzeba z livecd naprawiać, czy automatycznie przy uruchamianiu już potrafi?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nie chodzi o szybkość, ale o to, że po prostu działa.
> 
> Ilu z Was ma Gentoo na laptopie, gdzie od samego początku wszystko działało (kamera, mikrofony, sieciówka, zasypianie) ?
> 
> Komu przez dwa lata nie pojawił się żaden problem do naprawienia? 

 

Ile laptopów jest robionych specjalnie pod Linuksa? Dopasowanych do systemu? Gdzie każdy kawałek hardware'u ma napisany przez producenta sterownik i/lub dostarczoną pełną dokumentację, która umożliwia napisanie takiego?

Co do tematu to nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałem. Jakiś czas temu zainstalowałem sobie z ciekawości Ubuntu i... jest okropne. (-; Wszędzie jakieś graficzne automaty... To pewnie tylko kwestia przyzwyczajenia, bo dawno temu w Mandrake ich używałem, ale teraz ciężko mi się z tym współpracowało. A może to czyste lenistwo, bo spodziewałem się czegoś dla ZU, gdzie wszystko powinno być oczywiste i superproste?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Jak się reiserfs rozsypie na /, to trzeba z livecd naprawiać, czy automatycznie przy uruchamianiu już potrafi?

 

Jak masz w fstabie fsck to czemu nie? Jedyne co robi reiserfs to w tle poprawia się po padzie np. zasilania i przez pierwsze kilka minut jego wydajność jest niska, jest po_prostu wolny bo w tle chyba robi to co miał w dzienniku. Po chwili mu przechodzi.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## n0rbi666

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> XFS i ext2 to patologia i nie nadaje się na / IMHO. Przynajmniej dwa lata temu tak było.

 

```
/dev/root on / type xfs
```

I działa  :Very Happy:  ostatnio kilka twardych resetów przeżył, i jakieś czary-mary z dyskiem :>

----------

## C1REX

Ma ktoś z Was może kontakt z ludźmi, którzy używali kiedyś gentoo i zrezygnowali? 

Na co zmienili?

----------

## Drwisz

Ja zamiast w Gentoo zanurzyłbym się w http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/. Mój stan ducha w momencie wyboru dystra skierowany był na ekstremalne rozwiązania.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Dagger

dla serverow: OpenBSD

Co do laptopa to mialbym problem. 

btw XFS'a uzywam od bardzo dawna i tylko RAZ mialem problem z nim. Naprawde malo jest systemow plikow, ktore daja mozliwosci XFS'a.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> ktore daja mozliwosci XFS'a.

 

Zarzucisz przykładem ?  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Jestem po krótkim przetestowaniu Archa i jednak średnio mi się podoba. 

Sądziłem, że będzie to coś w rodzaju Slackware zoptymalizowanego pod i686 ze świetnym menadżerem pakietów. Są jednak ogromne różnice.

Główny plik konfiguracyjny leży w rc.conf. Ustawia się tam niemal wszystko. Ustawienia językowe, zegar, konfiguracje łącza itp. 

Fajne i łatwe, ale mało waniliowe i można się lekko zdziwić, jak przyjdzie do konfiguracji innej dystrybucji.

Zainstalowane KDE też nie było waniliowe, tylko prekonfigurowane z grafikami Arch. Plus lub minus - zależy jak patrzeć.

Zainstalowałem kdebase i z miejsca miałem działające dźwięki systemowe - w gentoo nie ma tak dobrze. 

W Archu mam starszy kernel i gorsze sterowniki do karty dźwiękowej w lapku. Tzn. po włożeniu słuchawek głośniki się nie wyłączają. Dodatkowo nie ma ustawień głośności mikrofonów w alsamixer. W gentoo mam to wszystko out of box.

pacman. Działa szybko, ale emerge jest bardziej przejrzyste. 

Każdy wie jak wygląda emerge -epv world. Ładnie nam na kolorowo wyświetla listę zainstalowanych pakietów + ewentualne uaktualnienia.

W pacmanie pod tym względem jest tragedia. Jak listuje pakiety (nie zależnie czy zainstalowane, czy z repezytoriów możliwych do zainstalowania), to jeden przy drugim bez formatowania i bez kolorowania. Jak się da emerge -s amarok, to mamy wszystkie informacje. Łącznie z opisem programu. W Pacmanie takiej opcji nie znalazłem.

Generalnie jestem mocno rozczarowany pacmanem. Zdecydowanie wolę emerge, czy apt-get (z graficznymi nakładkami).

Compiz się łatwo zainstalował i odpalić go mogłem z miejsca. Z dziwnych powodów nie mogłem jednak odpalić konfiguratora. No i subiektywne odczucie miałem, że chodzi wolniej niż w gentoo i sporo wolniej niż w Mint. (ciągle nie mogę zmusić compiza z gentoo, by dogonił szybkością mintowego/ubuntowego)

glxgears dało mi ok. 5-10% gorszy wynik, niż w gentoo i mint. Wszystkie 3 mają ten sam xorg.conf. Nie wiem, czy takie same sterowniki miałem.

System odpala się mega szybko (nie mierzyłem, ale chyba szybciej, niż moje dopieszczone gentoo), ale kde już wolniej. (Mam skompilowane z USE kdeenablefinal i kdehiddenvisibility)

Generalnie nie spodobał mi się. Gentoo wydaje się dużo bardziej dopracowany i user friendly. Dokumentacja gentoo też jest lepsza. Jest więcej napisane i przejrzyściej (w tym i graficznie lepiej pomyślana). Dodatkowo jak przeglądałem forum, to (być może miałem pecha) trafiałem na jakieś chamskie odzywki. Nie wyobrażam sobie takich akcji w społeczności gentoo.

Jak dotąd najlepsze wrażenie zrobił na mnie Mint. Sabayon może być, ale za dużo błędów ma i jest domyślnie okropnie wolny.

----------

## lsdudi

co do archa zainteresuj się:

kdemod - takie repozytorium  :Smile: 

yaourt  - taki programik o sporo wiekszych mozliwościach niż pacman

----------

## C1REX

Ciągle mi się nie podoba. Zwyczajnie się uzależniłem od gentoo. 

Nie rozumiem, jak gołe Xy mogą wystartować nie mając jeszcze /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Skąd to bierze ustawienia? Oczywiście jak skopiowałem z gentoo, to chwyciło, ale nie rozumiem działania automatów w tym systemie.

Nie ma też przykładowego pliku, jak to jest w gentoo. 

Jedyne, co mi zaimponowało, to bootowanie systemu. Kernel wygląda, jak genkernel, czy jakikolwiek modularny kernel z ubuntowych dytrybucji, a wstaje w niecałe 20sekund.

No i zalety pakietów - instalacja programów liczona w sekundach. Instalacja systemu - ok. 5 min.

----------

## Raku

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Ma ktoś z Was może kontakt z ludźmi, którzy używali kiedyś gentoo i zrezygnowali? 
> 
> Na co zmienili?

 

Na Archlinuksa. Podobna szybkość działania systemu, brak konieczności ślęczenia godzinami w oczekiwaniu na zainstalowanie czegokolwiek.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem, jak gołe Xy mogą wystartować nie mając jeszcze /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 

Skasuj/przenieś go w Gentoo i odpal Xy, powinny wstać tak samo jak w każdym innym Linuksie. <-:

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro X -configure wykrywa co masz i jako-tako generuje xorg.conf to napewno Xy jak nie mają xorg.conf same sobie w locie dobierają ustawienia.

----------

## C1REX

Z pewnością tak właśnie musi być. Kiedyś tak chyba jednak nie było.

----------

## Yatmai

Widać zmieniło się, bo używam tej funkcji nagminnie na nowych maszynach. Jeśli potrzebuje X'y żeby tylko czasem były, to autoconf w zupełności starcza

----------

## Arfrever

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Widać zmieniło się, bo używam tej funkcji nagminnie na nowych maszynach. Jeśli potrzebuje X'y żeby tylko czasem były, to autoconf w zupełności starcza

 

Autoconf służy do czegoś innego  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## Yatmai

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Autoconf służy do czegoś innego  .

 

Detale  :Wink: 

To może nazwijmy to "zajebiście zautomatyzowany automatyczny system automatycznego i samodzielnego wykrywania sprzętu, oraz auto-konfiguracji" :]

----------

## C1REX

Paldo mi się podoba. 

Generalnie _bardzo_ przypomina Slackware i Archa. Ma też sporo podobieństw do Gentoo. 

Instalacja systemu jest mega prosta i szybka. Przypomina instalację Ubuntu.

Świeży system szybko się bootuje, a potem mega szybko odpala Gnome. Gnome wydaje się wstawać szybciej, niż na Archu. (choć pewny nie jestem). 

Naprawdę ładnie to zoptymalizowali.

Stery nvidii zainstalowały mi się domyślnie z systemem.

Rozdziałka 1440x900 została wykryta automatycznie.

Podobnie z klawiaturą multimedialną. 

Mało jaka duża dystrybucja tak ładnie mi wszystko na start wykrywa. 

Instalacja programów mocno przypomina pacmana. Niemal to samo.

```
upkg-install 

upkg-remove

upkg-search

upkg-upgrade
```

więcej na http://www.paldo.org/wiki/PackageManagement

Generalnie system zrobił na mnie lepsze wrażenie, niż Arch. Mimo, że to mniejsza dystrybucja, to wydaje się znacznie bardziej dopracowa.

Z ciekawostek: Instalator obsługuje tylko kilka języków, ale jest polski - miło.

Zostawię sobie i pobawię się chwilę.

----------

## damjanek

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   Nie chodzi o szybkość, ale o to, że po prostu działa.
> 
> Ilu z Was ma Gentoo na laptopie, gdzie od samego początku wszystko działało (kamera, mikrofony, sieciówka, zasypianie) ? 
> 
> W najnowszej Mandrivie PWP 2008 też działa, wszystko co miałem w kompie ruszyło od strzału - czy to znaczy, że zaczniesz Mandrivy używać ? 
> ...

 

Widać, że z makami miałeś tyle wspólnego co nic. Pójdź sobie do iSpota, czy do innego Media Marktu, pobaw się nim z godzinę, zapominając o całym tym crapie odnośnie wiary w GNU i tylko GNU i wtedy oceń sprzęt/system.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## kneczaj

Ja już przesiadłem się na archa. Nie jest on tak dopracowany jak gentoo, brakuje kolorowania w pacmanie, co prawda jest yaourt, ale już się przyzwyczaiłem do wpisywania pacman  :Razz: . Brakuje też kolorowego promt'u w terminalach, ale to akurat można z gentoo skopiować. Poza tym jest szybki i nie trzeba nic kompilować, a to dla mnie jest bardzo ważne. 

Swoją drogą, wie ktoś jak zmusić yaourt do wypisywania komunikatów po polsku?

Poza tym bardzo ciekawą, dopracowaną i szybką dystrybucją jest pardus. Niestety ma bardzo mało pakietów, coś koło 4000, gdyby tylko ta liczba podniosła się powyżej 10000 to z pewnością bym używał pardusa.

----------

## Raku

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

>  brakuje kolorowania w pacmanie,

 

aur/pacman-color 3.1.4.a-1

    Command-line frontend for libalpm aka pacman with color patch

 *Quote:*   

> co prawda jest yaourt, ale już się przyzwyczaiłem do wpisywania pacman .

 

alias pacman=yaourt ?

 *Quote:*   

> Brakuje też kolorowego promt'u w terminalach, ale to akurat można z gentoo skopiować.

 

Jak kupujesz w sklepie odtwarzacz CD, to też brakuje ci w nim wsadzonych płyt z ulubioną muzyką out-of-box?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym jest szybki i nie trzeba nic kompilować, a to dla mnie jest bardzo ważne.

 

Oj, trzeba, trzeba  :Smile: . Ale są to zwykle małe popierdułki z AUR, których brakuje w normalnych repozytoriach. Kompilacja nie jest więc zbyt tak kłopotliwa jak w przypadku Gentoo.

----------

